# lubing Logan QC Gears/ Ways



## shovel80 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm wondering the correct way to lube the QC Gears and also the ways on a logan 1920 lathe...
Thanks in advance!

Terry)


----------



## Sweeper (Jun 15, 2013)

shovel80 said:


> I'm wondering the correct way to lube the QC Gears and also the ways on a logan 1920 lathe...
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Terry)



I use Mobil Vactra on the ways and Mercury marine lower unit lube on the gears.  Kind of unorthodox, but I had it and it turned out to work very well.  It clings to the gears well with very little splatter and they run real SMOOTH with the Merc Lube.


----------



## shovel80 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Sweeper!, Actually, what i was wondering is if there is a place to oil the QC Gears other than reaching in from the bottom with an oil can onto the gears and the shafts they turn on, and also on the ways...do you just keep the ways oily, or are they oiled through the Apron?

Terry)


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 15, 2013)

Should be a hole at the top of the gearbox, or you may have a plate on top that slides over....pics would help. As far as the ways go, I like to oil them directly, but the aprons often have oil holes of their own. It doesn't take much. Also, make sure you change the wipers every year or so (if you have them)....makes a big difference.


----------

